# My First Buck



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well this hunting season was finally successful... The last 4 years I have seen 2 nice 8 pts and couldn't seal the deal. This year I finally did it! I got a nice 8 pt opening morning. He was 16.5" wide and had decent mass. He was really dark. I owe it all to my husband. He is a very patient man to sit and watch me miss 2 dandies and still give me first shot opening morning!


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Congrats on your first, that's a real nice one. I will be taking my wife out this weekend looking for her first. It would be nice to take one home like that!!!!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Congratulations on your 1st buck! He's a good one!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

congrats...


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice buck.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice BUCK !!!! Congrats !


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice work Kimmy. Great first buck. I like his mass, nice.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice Job!!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice looking buck! Congrats


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Great job...perseverance pays.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Congrats on your first Buck !!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice job on your first buck!
You will no doubt remember that one for ever.
He's a very nice 2 1/2 yr. old as well.

Mike


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice buck. I'll be out there trying to do the same.


----------



## huntgirl72 (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome! Need to mount that deer for everlasting memories!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sweet. man that is a dandy first buck. you should be proud.


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

huntgirl72 said:


> Awesome! Need to mount that deer for everlasting memories!


My husband sent me to the paper to get my picture taken, then I was off to the taxidermist. I was the first one in with a buck!!! I think he was just eager to try to beat me. He hasn't had much luck, but there is still time left.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

kimmy48635 said:


> Well this hunting season was finally successful... The last 4 years I have seen 2 nice 8 pts and couldn't seal the deal. This year I finally did it! I got a nice 8 pt opening morning. He was 16.5" wide and had decent mass. He was really dark. I owe it all to my husband. He is a very patient man to sit and watch me miss 2 dandies and still give me first shot opening morning!


Grat Kimmy,Better then i have ever done .Be a nice mount.Mich


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice first buck! hope you get many more! and hopfully you got your successful hunter patch from the DNR


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry I didn't see this before. Very nice buck, even sweeter that it is your first. Congratz!


----------

